# Uti



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone have any alternative treatments for a UTI? This is the second one I've had this year, and I don't want them to become chronic. It's not something that I want to mess around with, but I hate taking antibiotics, I avoid them at all costs. I'm not sure what else to do, though, because like I said I do NOT want to develop chronic UTIs, but I also don't want to develop UTIs that are antibiotic resistant, and I don't want to kill my immune system with nasty pharmaceuticals. I am probably going to start taking Cipro tomorrow, which I hate the thought of, but I don't know what else to do :shrug:

I have tried cranberries, it worked once, a couple years ago, but I can't find "real" cranberry juice anymore that's not mostly water and sugar.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly, as much as I hate antibiotics, too, I'd go get on them now. I've done the "treat it yourself" route before. Ended up with a bladder AND kidney infection to the extent that I don't even remember several days of being sick because all I could do was sleep. My husband was so worried on day two he called my mother to come check on me. I remember waking up in bed, looking up and asking her WTH she was doing in my bedroom. LOL! 

I don't mess with UTIs anymore.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Uva Ursi! If you can find it growing naturally, that would be the best. Otherwise Puritan's Pride normally has fresh herb that is effective. Don't get it from Vita Cost, what ever you do. Theirs is old and doesn't do anything.

Don't take cranberry with Uva Ursi as you want the urine to be alkaline to release the constituent in the herb that kills bacteria. Start with 2 caps every couple of hours till you are feeling better then you can start decreasing the amount. I take it at bedtime on a regular basis for a chronic infection due to a kidney abnormality. It will usually clear a regular UTI that starts in the bladder pretty fast. Mine doesn't start in the bladder.

BTW, I've found this works better than Cipro and no side effects.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Mannose powder-My daughter had UTI's all the time (ever since she was little) and then we started using this recommended by our naturopath. It's fairly inexpensive, no taste, and easy to use. Looks like powdered sugar. Mix some with a little bit of water and drink it. It binds with the sugars, so you pass them through the system. We keep some on hand but she hasn't had to use it for over a year now.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

Cranberry pills work me as a preventative, but I've never had anything work once I got the infection. I've read a lot of good things about uva ursi and D Mannose, but they didn't work for me. Hate Cipro, but it works. If you must go that route, take good probiotics!


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I am going to start cipro tomorrow since the other things you all have mentioned would take several days to order and ship. But I will order some to have on hand for the future, and hopefully not need cipro again!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you a male or female? If you are a male then Saw Palmetto and Arginine would be helpful. Most UTI in male, especially repeat UTI are caused by enlarged prostate.

Either gender would benefit from lots of water-- lots of water-- to flush the system and some cranberry juice. And avoiding oral contamination in the area would help too. There's lots of bacteria in the oral cavity that can be transferred.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't make the mistake I made a couple of weeks ago. I got the worst sunburn I've ever had - forgot that cipro causes photosensitivity!


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

fffarmergirl said:


> Don't make the mistake I made a couple of weeks ago. I got the worst sunburn I've ever had - forgot that cipro causes photosensitivity!


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I have a pretty bad sunburn right now already just from being outside all day every day and getting used to the summer sun.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you Cyngbaeld for the uva ursi info...would taking it as tea from dried leaves work also? And the fact that it works better than cypro says a lot about it. Another wonderful herb to put in my medical cabinet! I will order some from Puritan's Pride....thanks for that warning too...I ususally use Vitacost, but won't on this one.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Cassie said:


> Cranberry pills work me as a preventative, but I've never had anything work once I got the infection. I've read a lot of good things about uva ursi and D Mannose, but they didn't work for me. Hate Cipro, but it works. If you must go that route, take good probiotics!


The Uva Ursi absolutely must be fresh or it will not work. It does lose potency over time. You can keep bottles of caps in the freezer to maintain freshness. I'd grow it, but it just won't grow here.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> The Uva Ursi absolutely must be fresh or it will not work. It does lose potency over time. You can keep bottles of caps in the freezer to maintain freshness. I'd grow it, but it just won't grow here.


That's a good idea! I get one UTI about every 14-18 months, so maybe what I used was old. It's also cheaper than D Mannose, I wondered if the Mannose didn't work for me because I didn't (couldn't afford to) take enough. I would love to get over a bladder infection with something natural.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry! I'm trying to get over one too, didn't get the mannose until a day ago for $$ reasons so I already took a course of amoxicillan. They gave me cipro 1st but when I told them I'm nursing a baby they switched it. I never took any of it. Doesn't feel like its quite gone though so I'm hoping that the d-mannose and cranberry tablets will finish it off. My kidneys feel better at least! This is my first one so I don't have any advice that wasn't given already, just wanted to wish you well and let you know you aren't alone!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I realize I'm a bit late to help on this thread, but I treat UTIs with 6 dropperfulls of ionic silver once a day in a glass of juice, cranberry or cherry, preferably. It usually clears up in just a couple of days. 

Tilly


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My mother is a diabetic that gets frequent UTI's. After reading a magazine article on the subjest, I bought her probiotic pills (yogurt pills) to take everyday. They have to have the L. rhamnosus strain in them. I bought her Accuflora brand from Wal-mart. This method is good for preventing UTI infections caused by e.coli.


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't take any supplements, herbal or not.

But, I used to have horrible UTI's, like every three months. Antibiotics, the whole bit.

Then, about five years ago I stopped eating any form of artificial sweeteners, I used to be a Diet Coke drinker. UTI's improved. Now, for about a year, I have not been using any kind of any sugars, even honey, by itself or in foods. No UTI what so ever. You decide.


----------

